# Difference between Pre Grant & Grant letter



## mathewsebastain (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi 

Can anyone explain the difference between Pre Grant & Grant letter?

Thanks & Regards
Mathew Sebastain

Visa Application (VE, subclass 175):
Online Visa application - 18/Feb/2010 (CSL OracleSpecialist)
Application being processed further - 22/March/2010
CO Allocated, CO requested for PCC and Medical - 29/March/2010
PCC Submitted - 23/April/2010
Health requirements- Referred - 17/April/2010
Health requirements- Finalised - 23/April/2010


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mathewsebastain said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone explain the difference between Pre Grant & Grant letter?
> 
> ...


Hi Mathews,

I never got Pregrant letter, got the grant letter directly, which says as below:

Dear Mr. XXXXXXX SINGH
I am pleased to advise that your application for a Class VE, subclass 175 Skilled - Independent visa was approved on XX April 2010 and visas granted to the following applicants:
XXXXXXX SINGH 19 September 1979
XXXXX SINGH 18 February 1985

Visa grant number
The visa grant numbers for specific applicants are below:
1. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
2. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

This is the unique number assigned to the visa. The applicant should keep this visa grant numberwith them, as they may have to provide it to the department during the life of their visa.


----------



## Yashwanth (May 4, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hi Mathews,
> 
> I never got Pregrant letter, got the grant letter directly, which says as below:
> 
> ...



Hi Mr India,
Once got your grant letter, did your "Entitlement Details" change in the online status or its still remains "No current Visa"?:eyebrows:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Yashwanth said:


> Hi Mr India,
> Once got your grant letter, did your "Entitlement Details" change in the online status or its still remains "No current Visa"?:eyebrows:



In our case, entitlement had changed before we got our grant mail. We checked in morning, Application status showed approved, and within few minutes, we got the grant e-mail as well..


----------

